

RadioShack has filed for bankruptcy - lkurtz
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/5/7983221/radioshack-files-chapter-11-bankruptcy

======
kuida0r3
I think we've all seen this coming for a while. But where does one go to find
random electronic parts offline now? :(

~~~
digikata
I think the selections are mostly regional or smaller now. In northern &
southern California, Fry's electronics.

